# Why do some women not enjoy anal,  but homosexual men do?



## Shiversblood (Jun 5, 2019)

Homosexual men love cocks for their anus on a daily basis. They honestly just can’t get enough cocks for their anus. So it would go to reason that straight females would enjoy cocks for their anus as well. However I have noticed lots of women do not actually enjoy anal sex. How is that plausible? Why would straight women not enjoy cocks for their anus when homosexual men just love it so much?


----------



## sasazuka (Jun 5, 2019)

Because men have prostates and women don't?


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 5, 2019)

Basic anatomy. Women don't have a prostate gland, there's nothing in there to stimulate. Also gay men tend to be depraved weirdos who like all kinds of weird shit. Just look at Folsom Street Fair.


----------



## Recoil (Jun 5, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> Homosexual men love cocks for their anus on a daily basis. They honestly just can’t get enough cocks for their anus. So it would go to reason that straight females would enjoy cocks for their anus as well. However I have noticed lots of women do not actually enjoy anal sex. How is that plausible? Why would straight women not enjoy cocks for their anus when homosexual men just love it so much?


Men have prostates up their assholes, and those can be stimulated with a PlayStation move controller or a pool boy.


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 5, 2019)

If you’ve done anal with a chick who enjoyed it, said individual was transgender.


----------



## RetardedCat (Jun 5, 2019)

One word

prostate


----------



## Shiversblood (Jun 5, 2019)

Women think they are so clever by not having a prostate don’t they!


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 5, 2019)

Because the anus for men is the boipussy.
Women already have their regular one.


----------



## Peachy (Jun 5, 2019)

It's the already mentioned lack of prostates + the fact that women are shipped with lubricated, not shit filled holes.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Jun 5, 2019)

And why didn't you ask Trent this? Inquiring minds and all.


----------



## JULAY (Jun 5, 2019)

Another quality thread from @Shiversblood


----------



## obliviousbeard (Jun 5, 2019)

It is widely known that it's because homosexuals have to use drug called "poppers". It is basically crystal meth mixed with opium, said to cause euphoria in the user. Gays inject it before every intercourse to overcome the pain.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Jun 5, 2019)

Because they have the big gay.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jun 5, 2019)

Does your mom enjoy anal, though? And are you certain that she isn't lying to you, when she answers?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 5, 2019)

They do

Just not from you


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 5, 2019)

something about prostates


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jun 5, 2019)

Not _all_ gay men enjoy anal sex, and only tell you after things have gotten awkward. And then you just kind of stand there not knowing what to do (with it). So you overcorrect yourself to look like a gentleman, then oh my, look at the time. Better be driving home, to sit and watch Running Man alone in your underwear. 

Thus ends my sketch.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 5, 2019)

My question is why gay men enjoy letting dogs pee in their butts so much.


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 5, 2019)

Dink Smallwood said:


> something about prostates


v.engaging


----------



## Shiversblood (Jun 5, 2019)

If a man does not enjoy cocks for his anus then He simply is not homosexual male. If he has cocks shoved into his mouth etc does stuff with guys then yeah maybe he is bisexual, however, if a man does not enjoy cocks for his anus then he is not a real gay.


----------



## Recoil (Jun 5, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> If a man does not enjoy cocks for his anus then He simply is not homosexual male. If he has cocks shoved into his mouth etc does stuff with guys then yeah maybe he is bisexual, however, if a man does not enjoy cocks for his anus then he is not a real gay.


Until you take 'em in the butt, you're just a pretend fag?


----------



## Shiversblood (Jun 5, 2019)

Accurate information son.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 5, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> If a man does not enjoy cocks for his anus then He simply is not homosexual male. If he has cocks shoved into his mouth etc does stuff with guys then yeah maybe he is bisexual, however, if a man does not enjoy cocks for his anus then he is not a real gay.


So you're saying you're the realest gay of all?


----------



## Bassomatic (Jun 5, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> Homosexual men love cocks for their anus on a daily basis. They honestly just can’t get enough cocks for their anus. So it would go to reason that straight females would enjoy cocks for their anus as well. However I have noticed lots of women do not actually enjoy anal sex. How is that plausible? Why would straight women not enjoy cocks for their anus when homosexual men just love it so much?


Youre never gonna have sex again since your uncle got locked up for it.

So why worry?


----------



## Shiversblood (Jun 5, 2019)

I’m straight. Men like you who are homosexual accuse straight people of being homosexual because straight men turn homosexual men on.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jun 5, 2019)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> Not _all_ gay men enjoy anal sex, and only tell you after things have gotten awkward. And then you just kind of stand there not knowing what to do (with it). So you overcorrect yourself to look like a gentleman, then oh my, look at the time. Better be driving home, to sit and watch Running Man alone in your underwear.



Stick it in her pooper!


----------



## UE 558 (Jun 5, 2019)

Are guys who fuck pussy with buttplugs up their butts gay? @Shiversblood


----------



## Bassomatic (Jun 5, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> I’m straight. Men like you who are homosexual accuse straight people of being homosexual because straight men turn homosexual men on.


Trent is ashamed of you not being a faggot for pride month.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Jun 5, 2019)

I know a few homosexual men who believe anal is overrated and BJs is where the fun is at.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 5, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> I’m straight.



Nigga, you gay.


----------



## YayLasagna (Jun 5, 2019)

The prostate is the male clitoris.


----------



## Deadwaste (Jun 5, 2019)

idk ask @bearycool 


purpleboy said:


> Are guys who fuck pussy with buttplugs up their butts gay? @Shiversblood


no theyre just using that prostate thing god gave them in the butt


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 5, 2019)

Deadwaste said:


> idk ask @bearycool
> 
> no theyre just using that prostate thing god gave them in the butt



"No homo" said God as he put the male G-spot up the pooper


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 5, 2019)

Anal sex is unnatural and a perversion, you fucking fag. That's why most straight women aren't into it.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Jun 5, 2019)

Because the female orgasm is a myth.  Women weren't made to enjoy sex.


----------



## qt farmer :) (Jun 5, 2019)

because gay men are gay.


----------



## Violence Jack (Jun 5, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Anal sex is unnatural and a perversion, you fucking fag. That's why most straight women aren't into it.


Women love it because it doesn't ruin their lives by creating life (the only thing they're meant to do). I think I've cracked the code, boys.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 5, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> "No homo" said God as he put the male G-spot up the pooper


He did that to tempt you silly faggots. 

Nice bait, Lord.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jun 5, 2019)

purpleboy said:


> Are guys who fuck pussy with buttplugs up their butts gay? @Shiversblood



As long as it’s not a males penis it’s not homosexual. Also, if it is a males penis, the penis must ejaculate for it to be homosexual.


----------



## Recoil (Jun 5, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> As long as it’s not a males penis it’s not homosexual. Also, if it is a males penis, the penis must ejaculate for it to be homosexual.


So docking is fine?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 5, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> As long as it’s not a males penis it’s not homosexual. Also, if it is a males penis, the penis must ejaculate for it to be homosexual.


I'm so glad somebody is finally here to explain the rules of faggotry to me. So, does a dog have to empty it's entire bladder in a gay butt to achieve homo, or is a few drops from the old balloon-knot sufficient?


----------



## Shiversblood (Jun 5, 2019)

It must be semen ejaculation from a males cock. If a man just inserts the tip, but does not ejaculate, then how do you even know if your homosexual? You can’t.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 5, 2019)

It's not normal or healthy for either sex to do that shit.


----------



## Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth (Jun 5, 2019)

ok but what if it's the following situation:


Positron said:


> "...when she cums there is a large gush of seminal fluid from her prostate from her vagina. It spilled out warm like the depths of her, clear, slightly salty, thick, and mild to the taste, like anyone’s vaginal arousal wetness. It gushed over the base of my penis from front to back."


is it gay then?
also are traps gay? we need a definitive answer on this. by the way very educational threa.d. i like it


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 5, 2019)

But what if the woman consents tho


----------



## V0dka (Jun 5, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> Homosexual men love cocks for their anus on a daily basis. They honestly just can’t get enough cocks for their anus. So it would go to reason that straight females would enjoy cocks for their anus as well. However I have noticed lots of women do not actually enjoy anal sex. How is that plausible? Why would straight women not enjoy cocks for their anus when homosexual men just love it so much?



I dunno, but some girls even prefer it.  I have no idea why, they haven't done much research into it, some have suggested theres a secondary G spot on the wall between the vagina and anal cavity.  And researchers haven't been able to confirm what exactly makes the G-spot work, so good luck figuring out the secondary G-spot.


----------



## Recoil (Jun 5, 2019)

Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth said:


> also are traps gay? we need a definitive answer on this. by the way very educational threa.d. i like it


In theory, traps are not gay. 
In practice, they are.

In any case, you shouldn't use the word "Trap". Like everything else that came outta 4Chan, it is hate speech. The proper term is "Schrodinger's queer."


----------



## V0dka (Jun 5, 2019)

Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth said:


> also are traps gay? we need a definitive answer on this. by the way very educational threa.d. i like it



I have been wondering if a child was born a boy and then put on hormones for the entire young life and raised as a girl, no surgery.  What percentage of gay is that if you have sex with them?  

I'm just warning you guys now, because all signs point to it happening to you at some weeb bar or anime con in the not too distant future.


----------



## Recoil (Jun 5, 2019)

V0dka said:


> I have been wondering if a child was born a boy and then put on hormones for the entire young life and raised as a girl, no surgery.  What percentage of gay is that if you have sex with them?


There's no way to tell, traps are hetero _in theory_. Shit doesn't even get gay until sex is happening, and by then it's too late anyway and you don't want to be stopping or asking questions because Riley Dennis said that'll make you a bigot (a bannable offense, but only if Josh sees you post about it).


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jun 5, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> But what if the woman consents tho




Property can't consent.


----------



## V0dka (Jun 5, 2019)

Recon said:


> There's no way to tell, traps are hetero _in theory_. Shit doesn't even get gay until sex is happening, and by then it's too late anyway and you don't want to be stopping or asking questions because Riley Dennis said that'll make you a bigot (a bannable offense, but only if Josh sees you post about it).



Actually come to think of it, how would lesbians respond to taking a girl back and finding out they have a dick?


----------



## Shiversblood (Jun 5, 2019)

As long as she is passable then it’s straight. But if is clearly a male then it’s homosexual male activity. A child born a boy but then put on hormone blockers etc very early and that looks exactly like a girl would not make you homosexual if you wanted to sexualize with that. However a lot of men are scared to date brave women who have a penis because of the stigma of transsexuality and homosexualism scares. Also I think she should keep her penis instead of amputate it.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 5, 2019)

Now, is pegging gay? It is between a man and a woman, therefore hetro sex. But a dildo is in the mans ass and he is enjoying it, possibly gay.
Does the masculinty of the man factor in? Is it gay for a skinny liberal arts dress maker with a hipster haircut to be pegged, yet straight for a 6'6" highrise welder built like a brick shithouse with a lordly beard?
Or is pegging a specrtum of gay?



Recon said:


> There's no way to tell, traps are hetero _in theory_. Shit doesn't even get gay until sex is happening, and by then it's too late anyway and you don't want to be stopping or asking questions because Riley Dennis said that'll make you a bigot (a bannable offense, but only if Josh sees you post about it).


It's straight until you know there's a dick. Then it's gay.


----------



## V0dka (Jun 5, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> As long as she is passable then it’s straight. But if is clearly a male then it’s homosexual male activity. A child born a boy but then put on hormone blockers etc very early and that looks exactly like a girl would not make you homosexual if you wanted to sexualize with that. However a lot of men are scared to date brave women who have a penis because of the stigma of transsexuality and homosexualism scares. Also I think she should keep her penis instead of amputate it.



But I like Vaginas.


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 5, 2019)

This thread is gay


----------



## Clop (Jun 5, 2019)

V0dka said:


> But I like Vaginas.


Vaginas are old-fashioned, women are obsolete. It's time to create Woman V2 by using the new and improved Man.


----------



## ОТСТАЛАЯ ПИЗДА (Jun 5, 2019)

Maybe this is why waman won't buttseks you
.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jun 5, 2019)

Syndrome of a Down said:


> Maybe this is why waman won't buttseks you
> .View attachment 787573





Spoiler: This might make me gay, but not as gay as OP














































































































Spoiler: The TL;DR







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ОТСТАЛАЯ ПИЗДА (Jun 6, 2019)

@TerribleIdeas™ Jesus how long did that take you?


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jun 6, 2019)

Syndrome of a Down said:


> @TerribleIdeas™ Jesus how long did that take you?



That's about 3 years worth of lurking to get all those images, and it was about 4-5 minutes to get them all stacked up neatly.
I'll take my autistic ratings now.


----------



## V0dka (Jun 6, 2019)

Clop said:


> Vaginas are old-fashioned, women are obsolete. It's time to create Woman V2 by using the new and improved Man.



They did that already, the inside out penis thing.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2019)

V0dka said:


> Actually come to think of it, how would lesbians respond to taking a girl back and finding out they have a dick?


By rejoicing.


----------



## Recoil (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jun 6, 2019)

Gustav Schuchardt said:


> Stick it in her pooper!



You can't guy, that was the whole point of my morality play. This is a hostile pooper.


----------



## JM 590 (Jun 6, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> As long as she is passable then it’s straight. But if is clearly a male then it’s homosexual male activity. A child born a boy but then put on hormone blockers etc very early and that looks exactly like a girl would not make you homosexual if you wanted to sexualize with that. However a lot of men are scared to date brave women who have a penis because of the stigma of transsexuality and homosexualism scares. Also I think she should keep her penis instead of amputate it.


Shiversblood officially states that traps are *not* gay

(traps _are_ gay though)


----------



## Shiversblood (Jun 6, 2019)

Only bigots say traps are gay. If it’s passable then it’s okay. It would be more homosexual to have sex with a person who is born female and then transitions into a man and looks like a man but has a vagina. Penetration of a transsexual male vagina is more homosexual than penetration of a transsexual woman anus.


----------



## Varisi na Vienea Cadence (Jun 6, 2019)

Its called a Prostate like many others have said. Men enjoy prostate massages, the reason why anal is so despised because guys weren't taught really about the prostate when they were in school taking sex ed. Second a lot of people with bad anal experiences often did it with a partner who had no idea what they were doing. It applies the same to sex too, Woman are not really suppose to bleed when their hymn is broken, its usually because the guy was being reckless in bed.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jun 7, 2019)

Because getting fucked feels good duh


----------



## MrTroll (Jun 7, 2019)

Prostates aren't real, they're a myth made up by homos to lure innocent straight men into experimenting with anal sex.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 7, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> But what if the woman consents tho


Why bother, then?


----------



## Shiversblood (Jun 7, 2019)

Thalita is sexy. I would sexualize that. Sexuality goes out the window when she looks like that.


----------



## Panzermensch (Mar 11, 2022)

Men have prostates, anal sex is very pleasurable to men due to their prostate being very sensitive to touch. yada yada yada gay buttsex.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Mar 11, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> Basic anatomy. Women don't have a prostate gland, there's nothing in there to stimulate. Also gay men tend to be depraved weirdos who like all kinds of weird shit. Just look at Folsom Street Fair.



I hate that youre correct.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Mar 11, 2022)

Not every ass is the same.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 12, 2022)

Here's my theory on anal sex
It feels good to shit
So maybe it can feel good to "reverse shit"
But sometimes it doesn't


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Mar 12, 2022)

I've done my fair share of arse fucking, and in my experience the main obstacle for women seems to be the belief that anal is inherently 'dirty.' I've talked a few girls out of that over time, but many were hard line, 'never gonna' change ever' about it.


----------



## Shiversblood (Mar 13, 2022)

Men do not have prostate gland. Globohomo is lying the lgbt gay agenda is spinning fake propaganda. If a penis is inserted into a man’s anus, that is rape. Plain and simple.


----------



## Mountain Gorilla (Mar 13, 2022)

Shiversblood said:


> Only bigots say traps are gay. If it’s passable then it’s okay. It would be more homosexual to have sex with a person who is born female and then transitions into a man and looks like a man but has a vagina. Penetration of a transsexual male vagina is more homosexual than penetration of a transsexual woman anus.


why dont we just call ppl gay, straight, and tranny and be done with it


----------

